

MockSMTP.app - e-mail testing for Mac OS X - thibaut_barrere
http://mocksmtpapp.com/

======
tentonova2
Interesting, but the problem with writing HTML e-mail is rarely real-browser
testing, but rather, testing the convoluted filtering/rendering of the various
webmail clients (Hotmail, Yahoo, GMail).

~~~
zefhous
It would be great if this app provided some other functionality that helps
with problems like that.

For instance, MailChimp takes CSS styles and modifies your HTML by placing
your CSS into inline style tags. This is great, because you can have cleaner
markup but still support clients that don't apply CSS well.

~~~
revetkn
Litmus will take an HTML email and run it through all sorts of mail clients,
providing screenshots of how each one renders: <http://litmusapp.com>

(I'm not affiliated with them in any way, just found the app to be very useful
while working on a recent project)

------
PStamatiou
This is great! I was working on revamping the emails we send out a few weeks
ago and spend a long, painful time working in terminal with tail -f
development.log | grep -A 30 -B 5 Mime-Version

------
sgruhier
this is not the goal of mocksmtp. It's for first level testing. Checking html
and correcting rendering with webkit. Then of course you need to test other
mail/weblmail reader

------
jrockway
How is this different than just sending yourself the email?

~~~
thibaut_barrere
If I understood well:

1/ it works offline (think git vs svn) - so you can work in a train for
instance

2/ if you test your app with real data (ie: many different emails), you're
sure no email will go out by mistake

3/ you can use as many recipients as you want (with any kind of address) and
see the emails right away

I could be wrong though - my understanding!

------
apinstein
Very nice. I was thinking about writing a "web service" version of this exact
idea, but this will do in the meantime!

------
oomkiller
Awesome! I have been looking for something like this for a long time!

